# Paph roebelenii '7 Long'



## SlipperKing (May 23, 2013)

From the eBay seller out of Florida, bought last year.




With stalk-in-pot




A little computer wizardly and no stalk


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2013)

Excellent! Really long petals!


----------



## cattmad (May 23, 2013)

nice looking phil


----------



## Trithor (May 24, 2013)

Rick, is it your photography or your computer editing skills that have improved?
Beautiful phili. long petals, good bold and distinct markings and colours. Not much more that you could wish for?


----------



## abax (May 24, 2013)

Love those twisty petals!


----------



## billc (May 24, 2013)

That's a keeper.

Bill


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Rick, is it your photography or your computer editing skills that have improved?
> Beautiful phili. long petals, good bold and distinct markings and colours. Not much more that you could wish for?


I don't know which or both or neither! I found a photoshop type program free on the net "Gimp". No instructions that I can find to use the silly thing so I just have to mess around with it. this is the second time I've used it. The first was on the paperwork I posted along with the Paph ooii's I posted. I drew black lines through the pricing on the bill of sale. I didn't intend for that information to be posted! 
I think its called layering when I erase the stake above.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 24, 2013)

I'd be very happy with that as an EBay purchase.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> I'd be very happy with that as an EBay purchase.



Not really an eBay buy. I met the seller through eBay initially. A lot of folks here buy from him and I never can remember his name.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 24, 2013)

well you should buy more stuff from him if his flowers turn out like that.


----------



## Shiva (May 24, 2013)

What a pleasure to see this early in the morning, with a first cup of coffee by my side.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> well you should buy more stuff from him if his flowers turn out like that.



That's where my anitum came from:ninja:



Shiva said:


> What a pleasure to see this early in the morning, with a first cup of coffee by my side.



That's why my coffee maker is in the greenhouse! (only kidding)


----------



## Spaph (May 24, 2013)

Great addition to your collection, what clean dorsal striping!


----------



## Paul (May 24, 2013)

very nice!!


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2013)

Not bad.


----------



## papheteer (May 24, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## emydura (May 24, 2013)

That is a nice roebellinii. 

Yes, your photographs are looking much better these days. I would call that "cloning" when you removed the stake.


----------



## eggshells (May 24, 2013)

I like it! Remarkable clone.


----------



## Stone (May 24, 2013)

Rick, thats one of the best I've seen. have you thought of selfing it?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2013)

Stone said:


> Rick, thats one of the best I've seen. have you thought of selfing it?



Mike,
I will have to see if I have pollen from my other clone. The petals on it are closer to 9 inches long. This one is just over 7 inches. That would be a good out-cross. A selfing would be a second choice.
I'll have to see if I can find an old pic of the other clone to show a comparison.

It took awhile but I found it. I may have pollen in the frig. It's not blooming but currently growing.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2013)

I found another PIC of my second clone. Not a great PIC but shows it's potential


----------



## Trithor (May 25, 2013)

Holy Cow! That is awesome. Just not fair for one person to have so many great plants!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2013)

Hell they ain't all great. I don't post most of the ugly ones!:rollhappy:


----------



## Trithor (May 25, 2013)

If I dont post the ugly ones, I wont post anything!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 25, 2013)

Really beautiful blooms!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Mutant (May 25, 2013)

Really nice roebelenii, both of them. 

Mine is slowly, but surely, dying I think... I'll see if I can't get another one instead. 



Trithor said:


> If I dont post the ugly ones, I wont post anything!


----------



## Stone (May 25, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I found another PIC of my second clone. Not a great PIC but shows it's potential



I am without speech :drool:


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2013)

Mine is dropping flowers Rick. Do you want me to save pollen?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2013)

Rick said:


> Mine is dropping flowers Rick. Do you want me to save pollen?


Yes please:clap:
If you can send it ASAP


----------



## eggshells (May 25, 2013)

Stone said:


> I am without speech :drool:



I like the twisty better. It has more twist.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2013)

love the petals


----------



## eaborne (May 26, 2013)

Now that is a nice paph!


----------



## Trithor (May 27, 2013)

Seriously wow, no debate, I am in awe!


----------



## Stone (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey Rick, did you get some pollen onto this? If so, and you can spare 1 or two seeds..............!


----------



## Carper (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks like a good purchase Rick, the second one is cracking. Great colours and shape.

Gary
UK


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Aug 26, 2013)

That is a very nice clone. The best i have seem. Great potential for breeding.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes Mike, I was able to set Rick's roebelinii onto it and the pod is holding. I think Rick's plant holds upwards of nine flowers. This should be nice.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 30, 2013)

:clap::clap::drool::drool::drool::drool::clap: :clap:


----------



## Justin (Aug 30, 2013)

nice phil's!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 30, 2013)

some of the flasks need to find there way to Oz..............


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 31, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> some of the flasks need to find there way to Oz..............



Will do


----------



## paworsport (Sep 1, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I found another PIC of my second clone. Not a great PIC but shows it's potential



Incredible flower and the petal color is so dark !


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 1, 2013)

Impressive.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 1, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Will do



please, please, please..............


----------



## Stone (Sep 1, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> please, please, please..............



Get in line man.....get in line.


----------

